# Where You Guys Live? (Don't Say)!



## BackyardHappyness (May 21, 2008)

This might be a bad idea but i was wondering where everyone lived

....seeing is how this is legally sensitive, maybe just a state or provence

Vermont for me...


----------



## Manny Ramirez (May 21, 2008)

Hey neighbor......


----------



## BackyardHappyness (May 21, 2008)

OH nice! is it just new england or VT?


----------



## Manny Ramirez (May 21, 2008)

Boston.............


----------



## Twistyman (May 21, 2008)

BackyardHappyness said:


> OH nice! is it just new england or VT?


----------



## BackyardHappyness (May 21, 2008)

Twistyman said:


>


sure? i think i need to take a few more hits before i will be able to know what that means


----------



## regrets (May 21, 2008)

looks like florida to me


----------



## BackyardHappyness (May 21, 2008)

regrets said:


> looks like florida to me


im gonna go with quebec...


----------



## Twistyman (May 21, 2008)

_*Just outside of.....
MONTREAL.
*_


----------



## Helva (May 21, 2008)

california


----------



## ghengiskhan (May 21, 2008)

Bay Area, California. I don't have anything to hide, I don't even grow. I just help people grow and suckup whatever knowledge I can in the process.


----------



## tokintwin (May 21, 2008)

o-hio (i dont even like lebron)


----------



## cannabitch (May 22, 2008)

Mid Ohio Valley


----------



## Lacy (May 22, 2008)

*Onario Canada here. *


----------



## 4maggio (May 22, 2008)

South Florida


----------



## MoePunn (May 22, 2008)

Just south of B-More here


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 22, 2008)

*Southern Ontario,*
*CANADA!!*


----------



## dew-b (May 22, 2008)

Manny Ramirez said:


> Hey neighbor......


 where it get dam cold in the winter


----------



## arabmobster (May 22, 2008)

take a guess where i live


----------



## Twistyman (May 22, 2008)

*456-33 ave.
#17
Twistyville, Qc
H0S4T8
Here.....**'y**
*


----------



## BackyardHappyness (May 22, 2008)

LOL...im sure theyl get right on that


----------



## hectik (May 22, 2008)

South Central La


----------



## armand (May 22, 2008)

live in n. seattle(greenwood area)around the corner from a thai,indian,chinese,mexican,italian,japanese,morrocan restaurants.


----------



## panselmo1989 (May 22, 2008)

Western Ma for me.


----------



## x420FyUoCuK420x (May 22, 2008)

Massachusetts for me too


----------



## BackyardHappyness (May 22, 2008)

seems like MA is pretty common...unless its a timezone thing


----------



## arabmobster (May 22, 2008)

i live underground with some gremlins


----------



## jlls (May 22, 2008)

Sunny So. Cal. here!


----------



## tokezalot420 (May 22, 2008)

beautiful spokane, washington


----------



## kronicsmurf (May 22, 2008)

Mississippi


----------



## HiAzHeLL (May 22, 2008)

right below the great lakes for me, thats as far as i'll take it........man i wish i lived in canada


----------



## arabmobster (May 22, 2008)

HiAzHeLL said:


> right below the great lakes for me, thats as far as i'll take it........man i wish i lived in canada


 
yup canada is the best , im guna go kiss my maple tree because canada is the shit


----------



## koncyse (May 22, 2008)

north of charlotte, nc


----------



## loveformetal1 (May 22, 2008)

hectik said:


> South Central La


That shits real right there


----------



## CannaSeur (May 23, 2008)

quebec canada for me right now, but vancouver for life!


----------



## PurfectStorm (May 23, 2008)

sunny southern cali for me, but soon it'll be my favorite place in the world in a few months: Santa Cruz


----------



## Twistyman (May 23, 2008)

*Van ?????
Booo Hisss.... (just kidding)....Hey, hows it going........tu aimes pas les maudits francais, mon ami....Canna......la maudit gang de tete dur...............(code)..........................
I'll pm you later, after your shift......alls well here. 
*


----------



## PceNluV (May 23, 2008)

North Dakota as of right now originally from south dakota though


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 23, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *........tu aimes pas les maudits francais, mon ami....Canna......la maudit gang de tete dur...............(code)..........................*_Hey twisty I can read your "code".........................._
> [


----------



## Budsworth (May 23, 2008)

South Florida


----------



## 2hiegh4u (May 24, 2008)

louisiana any one else in the south


----------



## PanamaRed (May 25, 2008)

Arkansas here.


----------



## ALX420 (May 25, 2008)

so cal. livin the dream.


----------



## AngusBeef (May 25, 2008)

WEST VIRGINIA!! and proud of it! ... a lot of Canadians and Californians on here ..


----------



## whulkamania (May 25, 2008)

Rochester,NY.


----------



## WeFallToday (May 25, 2008)

koncyse said:


> north of charlotte, nc


east winston,nc


----------



## highasthesky (May 25, 2008)

im from nh


----------



## blinkykush (May 25, 2008)

FLORIDA, mickey and i just chief'd


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 26, 2008)

AngusBeef said:


> WEST VIRGINIA!! and proud of it! ... a lot of Canadians and Californians on here ..


*Well that shows where the growers are doesn't it?*


----------



## AngusBeef (May 26, 2008)

yeah but most pot grown is in 1) Texas and 2) Kentucky ...


----------



## BackyardHappyness (May 26, 2008)

AngusBeef said:


> yeah but most pot grown is in 1) Texas and 2) Kentucky ...


im thinking thats probably not true...

i'd guess mexico or any south american country


----------



## AngusBeef (May 26, 2008)

BackyardHappyness said:


> im thinking thats probably not true...
> 
> i'd guess mexico or any south american country


sorry .. i was talking about the US of A


----------



## Golden420 (May 26, 2008)

Oregon and lovin it.


----------



## gta4eva (May 26, 2008)

*new Zealand

*


----------



## Golden Ray (May 26, 2008)

Oregon here also.


----------



## Hilikus (May 26, 2008)

Good ol' North Carolina


----------



## gta4eva (May 26, 2008)

Im an undercover pig your all getting busted



Fuck the po-lice


----------



## Pookiedough (May 27, 2008)

Bottom Cakalacky...North Carolina's bitch.


----------



## tsdriles06 (May 27, 2008)

New york state
CNY


----------



## BackyardHappyness (May 27, 2008)

AngusBeef said:


> sorry .. i was talking about the US of A


so then...why were do denying canadian growers in your other post?


----------



## AngusBeef (May 27, 2008)

BackyardHappyness said:


> so then...why were do denying canadian growers in your other post?


Not denying .. I just said that i saw a lot of canadians and californians on here.. and most marijuana grows in the US are texas and kentucky .. nothing to offend canada cause they grow alot of pot


----------



## BackyardHappyness (May 27, 2008)

no, i dont think it was offensive at all. i misinterpreted your post...my bad.


----------



## AngusBeef (May 27, 2008)

its ight man ... we're all friends at RIU lol


----------



## Rsixxer (May 27, 2008)

Wyoming woot!


----------



## Ethnobotanist (May 28, 2008)

I'm a stranger in a strange land.







~Ethno


----------



## Icy (May 31, 2008)

Damn but I live up in sky so fly


----------



## [email protected] (May 31, 2008)

eastern Washington here. They say we glow a light green color and the frogs have two heads.


----------



## notposimatt (Jun 1, 2008)

with 8million other people Los Angeles


----------



## nickfury510 (Jun 6, 2008)

east bay cali


----------



## yafeelzmeh (Jun 6, 2008)

Mendicino/Bay area cali depending on the time of the year. Oh and angusbeef mendicino im pretty sure grows the most pot in america. 1.5 billion dollars in sales just last year from a tiny little coastal area. Gotta love nor-cal.


whats up nickfury510 HOLD IT DOWN FOR the BAY


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Jun 6, 2008)

A state with mountains that has snow in winter


----------



## MarijuanaMon (Jun 6, 2008)

Michigan 4 Me


----------



## Parker (Jun 7, 2008)

The stars at night are big and bright 
Deep in the heart of Texas


----------



## tckfui (Jun 7, 2008)

Ny Ny!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wheelerman420 (Jun 7, 2008)

Arkansas here!


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 7, 2008)

Los Angeles. Paradise city.


----------



## Ethnobotanist (Jun 7, 2008)

Ethnobotanist said:


> I'm a stranger in a strange land.
> 
> ~Ethno


Pft. No one got that reference? Let's just say I live around the Great Lakes. In the past though, I have lived in Ohio and Indiana. But I dream of California, the land of opportunity. And rights.

~Ethno


----------



## DaSprout (Jun 7, 2008)

Like what's his face  tckfui . New Amsterdam Kid!

Whatever.


Mumra Lives!


----------



## PolyploidyPrince (Jun 7, 2008)

Arizona here....
And yes growing in the desert _is_ a pain in the ass......


----------



## jimmyspaz (Jun 8, 2008)

Oh yeah I got the reference ethno, I just thiught it was so obvious that it didn't need comment. Keep on growing!


----------



## 420inmyapt (Jun 10, 2008)

Cali-fuckin-for-NI-A man, where you can go snowboarding during the morning and surf the evening... thats where i am.... come get me.


----------



## blackcoupe01 (Jun 10, 2008)

Im south of NC and north of GA.


----------



## nickfury510 (Jun 10, 2008)

AngusBeef said:


> Not denying .. I just said that i saw a lot of canadians and californians on here.. and most marijuana grows in the US are *texas and kentucky* .. nothing to offend canada cause they grow alot of pot




try cali.......oregon and washignton also see some big crops........


----------



## moler (Jun 10, 2008)

united kingdom / ENGLAND here guys....


----------



## SlowGrow. (Jun 12, 2008)

South Florida. M-I-A-O


----------



## Seachmall (Jun 15, 2008)

Ireland, only one way to see leprechauns though


----------



## smartbadguy (Jun 26, 2008)

canada alberta


----------



## EKIMRI (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi(gh) from RI


----------



## FlipDV (Jun 30, 2008)

Winnipeg, Manitoba, Canada


----------



## Ranken (Jul 2, 2008)

Maryland 
God i feel sorry for me


----------



## natrone23 (Jul 3, 2008)

The Sunshine state......Florida USA baby


----------



## Biggravy22 (Jul 3, 2008)

Ontario, Canada.


----------



## Dixie78 (Jul 3, 2008)

Quahog


----------



## spark1 (Jul 5, 2008)

Oklahoma


----------



## GreenSurfer (Jul 5, 2008)

Southwest USA

State?...The home of green and red chili


----------



## Charred (Jul 6, 2008)

Australia,

right near the indian ocean


----------



## Dixie78 (Jul 6, 2008)

liar !!!lmao


----------



## Rayne (Jul 8, 2008)

Earth in the North Western hemisphere


----------



## littlebat (Jul 9, 2008)

Dixie78 said:


> Quahog


Ha! Are ya havin' a Pawtucket Pat at the Clam? 

NY here.


----------



## BRSkunk (Jul 9, 2008)

Australia...


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 9, 2008)

I am from Canada!


----------



## Baglady (Jul 9, 2008)

*North Carolina*


----------



## sticky420 (Jul 10, 2008)

canada  FTW


----------



## tsdriles06 (Jul 10, 2008)

Railroad st. Frankfort, NY


----------



## xxpurplethraxx (Jul 10, 2008)

Baglady said:


> *North Carolina*


charlotte nc
baglady how can i contact u, ive been reading ur posts etc. whats good


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 10, 2008)

THE BEST STATE OF EM ALL CALIFORNIA (dont hate..)


----------



## JNup (Jul 10, 2008)

..MD.. somewhere in that state is where i lay my head down


----------



## Black Light (Jul 10, 2008)

North Carolina!

The south will rise again! lol.


----------



## Merciless58 (Jul 10, 2008)

Cambodia, Love goat milk


----------



## Merciless58 (Jul 10, 2008)

Im joking....


----------



## MoePunn (Jul 10, 2008)

JNup said:


> ..MD.. somewhere in that state is where i lay my head down




Reppin the good ole Black eye susan state...


----------



## JNup (Jul 10, 2008)

hell yeah !


----------



## PETE247 (Jul 10, 2008)

Lake Havasu AZ


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 10, 2008)

The hawkeye state.


----------



## trippyhippy (Jul 10, 2008)

orginally from england but now i reside in lovely Ohioo.. yay ha.


----------



## weezer (Jul 10, 2008)

just west of the worlds largest fresh water beach...

"reserch at beach resorts" "max is on vacation" "we just researched 

you canadians know what i am talking about


----------



## grassroots (Jul 12, 2008)

down in a-town texas
where the wild "grass" grows


----------



## Reiss (Jul 18, 2008)

Camden Town. London


----------



## spiked1 (Jul 19, 2008)

Sunshine State AU.


----------



## Brazko (Jul 19, 2008)

Direct from the Boot, Louisiana


----------



## Danali (Jul 23, 2008)

SouthEast, USA


----------



## KushKing949 (Jul 24, 2008)

South orange county california ye ye


----------



## BluntForce (Jul 25, 2008)

Currently in Western NC, lots of NC love on this board.


----------



## KannaBitch (Jul 25, 2008)

golden420 said:


> oregon and lovin it.


oregon hell yeah,333333


----------



## Vizion420 (Jul 26, 2008)

AlafuckingshitholeBama


----------



## SeattlePot (Jul 26, 2008)

I wouldn't really feel comfortable revealing the name of the city I live in on a Cannabis forum.


----------



## Vizion420 (Jul 26, 2008)

i dont grow so fuck it plus im in a small town and have smoked weed with half the cops here anyways lol


----------



## bl4ckc4tb0nes (Jul 26, 2008)

UK-the white rose county.


----------



## Lee69 (Jul 26, 2008)

CANARY ISLANDS


----------



## South Texas (Jul 26, 2008)

Next to that Red Barn, just east of Chunk-a-Rock.


----------



## tsdriles06 (Jul 26, 2008)

"white rose country" is that Wales?


----------



## Sunnysideup (Jul 26, 2008)

Sunny SW Florida for me


----------



## dave3 (Jul 26, 2008)

Manchester UK


----------



## KannaBitch (Jul 26, 2008)

SeattlePot said:


> I wouldn't really feel comfortable revealing the name of the city I live in on a Cannabis forum.


True that brother. Very wise.

PS: Nice username *SEATTLE*pot LOLOL


----------



## Shannanigenz (Jul 26, 2008)

North Georgia, although we are moving to Oregon in a few months. Whats it like up there? Mountains and ocean...sounds like paradise to me


----------



## KannaBitch (Jul 26, 2008)

Shannanigenz said:


> North Georgia, although we are moving to Oregon in a few months. Whats it like up there? Mountains and ocean...sounds like paradise to me


its super sick here. and very gren D..


----------



## QuantumFizz (Jul 27, 2008)

north asia


----------



## IGTHY (Jul 27, 2008)

BackyardHappyness said:


> This might be a bad idea but i was wondering where everyone lived
> 
> ....seeing is how this is legally sensitive, maybe just a state or provence
> 
> Vermont for me...


Where the beach is only steps away.......CA. KEEP SMOKE ALIVE!!


----------



## blazin waffles (Jul 27, 2008)

NW Florida!!


----------



## mountainmist2 (Jul 27, 2008)

michigan 

but im movin to colorado!


----------



## Petrostyle (Jul 28, 2008)

The Real NorCal.


----------



## Mary's Lover (Jul 28, 2008)

tsdriles06 said:


> "white rose country" is that Wales?


I think it is like Yorkshire, England? maybe Lincolnshire. I'm in Oxford, England.


----------



## apotsmokinsniper (Jul 28, 2008)

i gotta be the only person on this site who lives in connecticut.


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Jul 28, 2008)

Who said I live somewhere? Tell me who, 'cause they are dead! Dead I tell you!

As for you, you saw nobody, nowhere. You got it?


----------



## heissanti (Jul 28, 2008)

central florida 
:]


----------



## rhunter1984 (Jul 29, 2008)

aberdeen in scotland


----------



## Blackdog420 (Jul 29, 2008)

weezer said:


> just west of the worlds largest fresh water beach...
> 
> "reserch at beach resorts" "max is on vacation" "we just researched
> 
> you canadians know what i am talking about


yea man.....used to live in niagara falls..."but now i copped me a trailer,down in the hurricane zone"


----------



## Wisedog87 (Oct 4, 2012)

Dirty Jer'z


----------

